# Calculo de bobina en salida de amplificador



## nickjuu (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola amigos de electronica, tengo un ptoyecto de un amplificador de 400w de potencia que en la salida tiene una resistencia de 10 ohms a 2w y en paralelo una bobina de 2.2uH mi duda es como puedo hacer esta bobina con un alambre de 1mm de diametro con nucleo al aire puesto que no entiendo como son los calculos para hacerla a la bobina.
o bien si ahi que usar otro alambre mas grueso o mas fino, mas vueltas o menos... Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## angelwind (Jun 12, 2011)

Usa el soft Calbob... lo bajás de internet, es gratis.


----------

